# Auto Flowering Forum



## Evil Buddies (Jul 11, 2009)

I was thinking that an autoflowering forum might be usefull. They are getting better all the time and loads of new strains coming through all the time. 

This would be able for us to add our comments on autoflowering. Without the posts getting loast in the main genereal marijuana forum. 

I'm thinking about doing a full autoflowering grow and as much knowledge i can get on them would be usefull. 

Just a suggestion


Evil


----------



## smppro (Jul 11, 2009)

well if RUI doesnt start one icmag has its own section


----------



## peteman990 (Jul 18, 2009)

Second the auto-flowering forum idea


----------



## Greenskeeperwilly (Feb 1, 2011)

RIU can we please have an Auto forum? Autos are all I grow and i know many others that do the same. Information on the subject is rather hard to find and i feel riu is the best place to have one.


----------



## pro grow (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey. Autos are pretty hard to dig up expert witnesses for but. A good place to post you know... "GENERAL AUTOFLOWER DISCUSSION" or what dig you. should elude to me what the facts are. And I can post there; my autoflower stories.


----------

